# Von String nach boolean umwandeln



## DonJure (14. Jul 2004)

Um einen String in int zu ändern kann man dass ja mit Integer.parseInt() machen

gibt es dass auch von String nach boolean?


----------



## bygones (14. Jul 2004)

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/lang/Boolean.html da wirste glücklich


----------



## DonJure (14. Jul 2004)

valueOf() - ist ja dass was ich suche 

aber kriege ich nicht am laufen. hab jetzt ne std versucht


----------



## Beni (14. Jul 2004)

Was hast du denn geschrieben? Zeig doch den Code.


----------



## DonJure (14. Jul 2004)

```
if(auswahl.getSelectedItem().toString().equals(moped.elementAt(0))){
                    
 /*JLabel */                  la_ti.setVisible(Boolean.valueOf(moped.elementAt(1)));
                
                }
```


----------



## Beni (14. Jul 2004)

Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Boolean und boolean:
Boolean: ist ein Objekt (sog. Wrapper-Klasse)
boolean: ist ein primitiver Datentyp.

Vertauschen kann man die beiden nicht.

Versuch mal das hier:

```
la_ti.setVisible(Boolean.getBoolean( moped.elementAt(1).toString() ));
```


----------



## DrZoidberg (14. Jul 2004)

@Beni: getBoolean überprüft ob eine bestimmte Systemvariable true ist. Das wird hier nicht funktionieren.


Mach es so:

```
la_ti.setVisible(Boolean.valueOf(moped.elementAt(1)).booleanValue());
```

oder so


```
la_ti.setVisible(moped.elementAt(1).equalsIgnoreCase("true"));
```


----------



## Beni (14. Jul 2004)

API sollte man lesen...


----------



## meez (14. Jul 2004)

Oder so...


la_ti.setVisible(new Boolean((String)moped.elementAt(1)).booleanValue());


----------

